# Floating Zero 2.0



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey Guys!

Here is the start of my floating Zero redesign to servo control. First pic is of the design of the servo frame that will replace the marionette frame. I'm using 5 winch type servos (HiTech HS-785HB) that have the capability of 8 revolutions, which comes to about 24 in of travel overall.

One servo for the nose, head, wings, ears, and tail. I'll be using an Arduino to controller the 16 channel servo shield I got from Adafruit.com. Should be fun.


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

The frame is built using 1x2 select pine.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing how this develops.


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Zero mounted to frame ready for testing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love this little guy!


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Video of initial testing.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love his movement....is it me, or is there a lot of noise as Zero goes up?


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

There is a lot of noise. That is the gears in the servo. This year he goes in a window in the garage to be seen from outside, so noise won't be an issue. I think next year I'll put him outside, but I have to design a set piece to mount him to that fits the rest of the NBC theme. I'm thinking of the arch over the graveyard gates. I'll have to tuck the frame with the servos up into the arch to shield the sound the best I can. With all the music playing, I don't think anyone will be able to hear it.


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Critic on the design.

Besides the noise of the servo gears mentioned above, the main shortcoming is the speed of the servos. They allow plenty of travel for up and down motion, but have a limited top speed. This was a concern when I selected them, but I didn't see any other choices. In the video they hit top speed for a moment when the wings drop on the way up. But when the body is raising at max speed, I am not able to raise the wings relative to the body because they are already max'd out to keep up with the body, relatively. In this case I slow down the body to allow the wings to raise. It kind of works out as slowing down the body as the wings rise kind of makes since. But it's an annoying limitation.

The other issue is the responsiveness of the servos. The selected servos slow down considerably as they approach the commanded position. This does smooth out the general flying motion in a good way, but it also limits the responsiveness of wing motion which should be quicker than the body.

Because of the above two issues I will probably add a second servo to the wings that will manipulate the wing strings and facilitate faster flapping. We'll see if I can get this done in the next week. I need to get everything else setup first and see if I have time.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We're all our own worst critics when it comes to how our props look and function. I think it safe to say, though, that any ToTs coming to your house are not going to see the same problems. They're only going to see a wonderful recreation of a movie character gracing your display.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:undecidekin:JD, I hope you don't think I was saying anything negative about the prop, I just didn't know if the sound was something everyone was hearing. I actually really like the movement, it is very "Zero-ish" so to speak. The whole prop is simply marvelous and I think it is my favorite of any that I have seen.


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks, you are right. I am my own worst critic.


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks fabulous, jd!


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks. I'm pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:He is perfection!  I can't believe how close he is to Burton's concept, the glowing pumpkin nose, the movement of his ghostly body, you brought Zero to life! Best prop of 2016, hands down. Bravo!!


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow, thanks.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great movement!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

What Roxy said ^^^
Great prop!


----------

